# The Story Behind Your Username



## Arachnoboards

Been a while since we had a topic worthy of a Welcome To Arachnoboards thread.  Special thanks to @Arthroverts for suggesting this topic.

Since the dark ages of Usenet & BBS, through the renaissance period of AOL & Yahoo, to the current times of Forums & Social Media, creating an online persona has been a time honored tradition.  For some, there is no more exciting and/or anxiety inducing feeling than clicking that register button and having to create a username.  There's no comparing, to anything else in the world, the euphoric moment when you come up with what you think is the perfect name to use or the existential dread deep in your soul when you draw a complete blank .

Please take a moment and share with us The Story Behind Your Username. 

Regards,
The Arachnoboards Team

*Additional note 6/20/20**:*  Apparently, unknown to some of us, a thread with the same topic has been going on in our off topic forum "The Watering Hole" since May of 2018.  We would like to take a moment to give credit where credit is due to the original starter of that thread: @Greasylake 

If you would like to read the original thread and you have Watering Hole access (more info on that here), here's a link to it: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/where-did-your-screen-names-come-from.307276/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnoboards

We'll start it off with a really boring one.  When we created the website, an "official" account was needed for it.  It was then that the Arachnoboards account was born.

Hopefully you will have some better stories

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Well, guess I'll go second.

I originally got on this site under a personal name, but after a while I got tired of having it floating around on the internet. So I paid $5 (at least it was $5 at the time) to get a name change, and really wanted to clinch it with a really clever name. I really love all invertebrates, and at the time I was wondering what the difference was between arthropods and invertebrates. I didn't figure it out until later, but it did give me a great idea for a name...
So yes, Arthro-verts, mix of both arthropods and invertebrates, in what I think is the best way possible. I have had people refer to invertebrates in general as arthroverts upon reading my username, which makes me believe that I succeeded in my mission to create a clever username. 

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeranged

The year was 1997. 

AOL was still sending out coasters...I mean installation disks to the masses.  

In a moment of cosmic convergence, at the same time that I was going through a pop-punk phase, AIM came out and I needed a new username. 

I was partaking in the aural stylings of a new band called Smash Mouth (years before All-Star came out, stop judging me). While listening to the CD (mp3's, youtube, and spotify weren't even nocturnal emissions back then) and reading the lyrics book (the internet didn't have lyric sites then either), I came across a song called "Pet Names" (I'd link it here but then I'd have to mod myself for a Language violation and I hate having to do that).

I was about 3/4 of the way through the song when divine inspiration struck.  Surely there must be a higher power in the universe to gift me with this, the most perfect of usernames, that perfectly describes my gender and state of mind.

It has been my nom de plume ever since.

Regards,
MrD

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## viper69

I was creating my first email address before high-speed internet existed.

I wanted something short that combined my love of reptiles and space. Thus my screen name was created from a class of snake and the year man landed on the moon.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## mellow

my real name is William and I was thinking of an account name and I typed in mailliw my name spelled backwards and messed around a bit and ended up with mellow.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ConstantSorrow

I was staring at my books and my eyes landed on the "Dark Tower" series.
As I scanned across the row, I got to "Song of Susannah" and recalled the "Maid of Constant Sorrow" references.
It seemed appropriate. And I really, REALLY love those books.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

DomGom is the name of the spirit directly above me. That's the name he gave me, anyway.
The father.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Mine is simple it’s my last name! There’s only one other clan of people in the US with my last name so it’s rarely taken.

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1


----------



## jrh3

Mine is my initials and I am the 3rd. So simple as that.


----------



## jutakin2me

I've used this handle since I was very young and AOL had a character limit on usernames. Say it with a bit of a Cuban accent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

Hmmm, maybe we should find the old thread on this topic and link it?  

Mine is two fold....first, aside from dogs, all my favorite animals are cold blooded.  Secondly, I am always cold and like temps hot, much warmer than most people in WI like it anyway., so my friends have  always referred to me as cold blooded.   Plus...I just thought it sounded cool...lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Smotzer said:


> Mine is simple it’s my last name! There’s only one other clan of people in the US with my last name so it’s rarely taken.


That must be really cool.
My last name is almost as common as smith.
My greater grandfather changed our surname when he came to the US. It is lost, now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

My username originated from a game called Miscrits. This game was basically a Pokemon rip-off on facebook before it got deleted permanently due to the creator company going bankrupt. There was this creature called "Liquifien" in the game, and this creature was the coolest looking evolution line I liked at the time in the game long ago. Which I decided to take that name as my username, but I removed the "e" in "Liquifien", hence my username.


----------



## basin79

My snake (since pts) Athena. Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boa plus the year I was born. 

5 year old pics from a phone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer

basin79 said:


> My snake (since pts) Athena. Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boa plus the year I was born.
> 
> 5 year old pics from a phone.
> 
> View attachment 349644
> View attachment 349645


Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Smotzer said:


> Gorgeous!!


She was beyond gorgeous. Raised her from a young un. Living art.


----------



## Lukitari

Been a fan of Tolkien since before I could read (thanks to audiobooks and my parents) and my favourite chapter in Lord of the Rings is Shelob's Lair (it's actually where my obsession with spiders began) and Lukitari is Shelob in finnish.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Gurantula

My username is a Zoid.

Never heard of a zoid before? You're not alone haha. Although very popular inJapan, Zoids never really developed in the US. Zoids (went by other names as well) is a comic/manga that eventually turned into a TV series dating way back to the 80s. Possibly even earlier in Japan. A zoid is a fictional mechanical lifeform normally in the form of an animal/creature.Tomy, a Japanese company, manufacturer tons of model kits you could build. When I was growing up I was obsessed with the them.

So what is a Gurantula?

 It's a spider type zoid from one of the original series back in the 80s. That's how I got my username.

Here is a pic of my model  I'm a nerd haha

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## SpiderBot Mike

I have found myself collecting 2 things:
Transformers and now Im entering Tarantulas

Im a nerd at heart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

cold blood said:


> Hmmm, maybe we should find the old thread on this topic and link it?


Where did your screen names come from?




Arachnoboards said:


> Please take a moment and share with us The Story Behind Your Username.


Ungoliant (Sindarin for "dark spider") is a primordial being that appears in Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_.  The mother of Shelob, she takes the form of a giant spider that feeds on light; she briefly allied herself with Melkor/Morgoth (the original Dark Lord once served by Sauron) in order to drink the light of the Two Trees of Valinor.



			
				The Silmarillion said:
			
		

> There, beneath the sheer walls of the mountains and the cold dark sea, the shadows were deepest and thickest in the world; and there in Avathar, secret and unknown, Ungoliant had made her abode.  The Eldar knew not whence she came; but some have said that in ages long before she descended from the darkness that lies about Arda, when Melkor first looked down in envy upon the Kingdom of Manwë, and that in the beginning she was one of those that he corrupted to his service.  But she had disowned her Master, desiring to be mistress of her own lust, taking all things to herself to feed her emptiness; and she fled to the south, escaping the assaults of the Valar and the hunters of Oromë, for their vigilance had ever been to the north, and the south was long unheeded.  Thence she had crept towards the light of the Blessed Realm; for she hungered for light and hated it.
> 
> In a ravine she lived, and took shape as a spider of monstrous form, weaving her black webs in a cleft of the mountains.  There she sucked up all light that she could find, and spun it forth again in dark nets of strangling gloom, until no light more could come to her abode; and she was famished.





			
				The Silmarillion said:
			
		

> Of the fate of Ungoliant no tale tells.  Yet some have said that she ended long ago, when in her uttermost famine she devoured herself at last.



My avatar is Muffet's battle sprite from _Undertale_, which I colorized.

Reactions: Like 6 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## GordoOldman

As time passes we all gain experience and knowledge in subject matters we pursue. Often before we realize it, we are long in the tooth and grey in the muzzle, and have accumulated experiences and stowed away insights and facts. As individuals many times we do not realize how much of our time and energies have been used in those pursuits or how much we have absorbed...until we happen to engage someone much younger (in age or in pursuit of our passions) and they point it out. 
    It started out of habit (and factual clarification!!) I would remind people I am just a fat old man...nothing more.


----------



## ignithium

It sound cool that's all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel S

My name is Daniel...S

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spasshasser

When I returned from Afghanistan to Garrison in Germany my wife liked to remind me that I wasn't very fun loving so she dubbed me Spaßhasser, or fun hater. So it stuck, and since it's probably the least common username on the internet I never have to worry about it being taken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Snark

Mom: "Hey everybody. Meet our new family member"
DD: "Yo! We finally get to meet The Snark of the school!"
From my penchant for ditching classes, rarely being where I was supposed to be, and suddenly vanishing:  "softly and suddenly vanish away, ..."
And of course, going to a brain free mindless get-in-line-and-do-what-you're-told tedium skool, An Agony in Eight Fits. And my domain where I ditched to, the mountains above the town I lived in, an island filled with chasms and crags. Where the cops and truant officers balked, considering my pursuit hopeless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 8toesdown

10 toes down is a slang phrase that basically means “I’m all in” so I went with 8toesdown for obvious reasons lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BCscorp

I live in British Columbia. I like scorpions. Not the most exciting story haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heymrzrobinson

I’m, well, I’m Mrs. Robinson. I went from a really rare maiden name to Robinson. It makes people smile when they see it... or play the song over and over in their heads.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jroachboy

mine, jroachboy, is the first letter of my first name, Jesse, and then roach because i love cockroaches. And then boy because... i’m a boy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK

Leonhard Euler was arguably the world's greatest mathematician. There's a common joke among mathematicians that theorems are named after the person who discovered it _after_ Euler - because if we named it Euler's Theorem for everything he discovered... yeah, it would get confusing very quickly. The dude basically had the cheatcodes to math.

One of his more famous contributions was Euler's Constant. It's the basis for the logarithmic scale, and is used in everything from astronomy to neuroresearch to photography. He may have been Swiss, but the vast, _vast_ majority of significant mathematicians were native to Germanic countries. As such, it's common that high level mathematicians learn at least some German to be able to read the original writings of these other researchers. A "constant" in mathematics is an incredibly common term, and is translated to "konstant" in German. 

Thus, Euler's "Konstant", or EulersK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## Chroma Trigger

"Chroma Trigger" is a word play on the species Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and the good old video game "Chrono Trigger". Ironically, the GBB is only my second favorite T and I've never actually completed Chrono Trigger... B. smithi/hamorii are my favorite species and Mass Effect 2 probably my favorite game. 

Chroma Trigger sounds kind of catchy though and also hints at my passion for shooting and the military.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Mine's basically a Gravediggaz reference (Too Poetic used the alias "The Grym Reaper" when forming the group) and a light-hearted stab at my annoying habit of cheating death because I'm a hip-hop head with a warped sense of humour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spideymom

My name started about 5 years ago when we moved into our new home. We had milk goats and wanted to breed them. We saw a neighbor had goats and was wondering if she was willing to breed with ours. She then explained hers were female as well, but she could use our help watching animals when she went on expos up and down the east coast.

Little by little we learned about what these expos were and that she bred and sold Tarantulas, scorpions, centipedes millipedes, beetles, isopods and roaches. So we got our very first Tarantula. Now we have over 50+ Tarantulas, hence the name, and we collect isopods and millipedes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## fried rice

I didnt know what I should make my name, so I just made my name my favorite tarantula genus.


----------



## PidderPeets

Mine's essentially baby speak. Pidder peets -> Spidder feets -> Spider feet. I had my A. avic in mind when making my username, and those feet are just too precious. I got a little bit gushy in the moment, so I couldn't help myself.   

Certainly sounds cooler than "Spider Feet", at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MadMilli

I started on AB with a gaming name that I created on another website, a realistic alias for a recreation of a real world country but on the internet. I decided that I didn’t want to be hounded by the people from the other website, since there were a lot of them, so I spent the money to change my username. It was worth it.

Now I was left with making a decision. What did I want my name to be? I couldn’t let my username be lost in the arachnoabyss. I had to reach into the depths of my mind to come up with a name that met the needs of my online image. First, I love millipedes. Second, I’m mad that I don’t have more. Therefore, I have become... MadMilli. Only a level of science unknown to man could create such a username. I cannot tell my secrets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Chris = just my real name, which is Algernon 

LXXIX = 79, but no real reason whatsoever for that.


----------



## FrDoc

My vocation, along with my nickname.


----------



## mack1855

Mack.....the first make of semi truck that I bought on my own.Took a second loan out on the house to get it.Ran Denver/Seattle/LA.
1855....my month/day/year of birth.


----------



## Lucky123

Lucky123 was actually a mistake, I thought my username for some other sites was Lucky123, but it was actually Skink123, Lucky is the name of my skink so you can see why I got confused.


----------



## aendi

Mine is my name spelled in the phonetic alphabet! Pretty simple lmao


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Well, mine goes back quite a ways. And not particularly interesting.

I am quite a big fan of J.R.R. Tolkien's"The Lord of the Rings". The books and much later, the movies. There was a parody of the books written a long time ago by the folks at the Harvard Lampoon. it was called "The Bored of the Rings". It was a goofy parody and now has a lot of dated references, some that even were before my time.
For those familiar with the original books, you may remember the character "Tom Bombadil" a fey woodland dweller who seemed to be just a whimsical character, but was actually quite a powerful entity, he just sort of went native, I guess you could say. He was unaffected by the One Ring and it was hinted that he was a very ancient being and that was much more to him than meets the eye. He spouted silly songs and was really just sort of a side character encountered by the hobbits during their journey.

So, the Harvard Lampoon created a character based on him, called "Tim Benzedrine". He was portrayed as a burnt-out, drug addled hippy, living in the forest with his old lady, "Hashberry" (a play on the character "'Goldberry', the original Bombadil's companion). The character amused me a great deal. There were references made by the authors that I didn't completely get until later, by the way, largely due to the fact that the book was written in 1969 and referred to a lot of sixties counter-culture items.

Years later, when I made my first venture into interaction into what was then early social media on the internet, a bulletin board called The Lord of the Rings Movie News" a site that followed the production and of course the development of the movie, that was the user name I chose.. This was around 1999, as I recall. I developed the personality that many of you have come to know and loathe here, not taking a lot very seriously, constantly making wise-cracks, wandering off topic, etc. Known for writing song parodies and sometimes slightly off-color posts and silly comments. And I was a mod, eventually.  I was there until the site finally shut down, probably a decade later.
So I just sort of carried over the persona when I signed on here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ratmosphere

Made it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swagg

Mine comes from half of my last name. When I went to basic training I had a drill sergeant that had trouble saying my full name. He started calling me swagg and the name stuck.


----------



## ColeopteraC

Oh dear, some of these backstories are really great and inventive.

My favourite order is Coleoptera and my first name begins with a C. There.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie

It started with tropical fruit trees and then lepidopterans. But it was a mantis I found that fully led me down the invert rabbit hole. My collection is quite a diverse menagerie, and it was all started by a mantis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid

got a dictionary
opened up to 2 random pages and chose a word from each i liked
combined them and replaced S with Z
i liked the ironic contradiction between resonating, and nothingness. How could an empty and barren space, emit anything?

hence, RezonantVoid
been using it for years

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Transrights

I support trans rights.... Who could have guessed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Garnet3942

Well I mean this was just a name I wanted to use because my birth stone was Garnet but now that I think of it I do wanna change it because most of the time people think it's from a show. I honestly wanna change it lol.  If you wanna know what I would change it to I would change it to midorkumo (greenspider in Japanese)  mainly because my favorite color is green and my favorite animal is spiders!  I do like the way it sounds too I think it's pretty!



mellow said:


> my real name is William and I was thinking of an account name and I typed in mailliw my name spelled backwards and messed around a bit and ended up with mellow.


Lol that kinda reminds me of death note (sorry off topic lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mellow

Garnet3942 said:


> Lol that kinda reminds me of death note (sorry off topic lol)


death note is one of my favorite anime!


----------



## Garnet3942

mellow said:


> death note is one of my favorite anime!


That's awesome it's one of my favorites too!!  (My all time favorite is bleach)  Although I did not get my obsession from any anime lol more like I was afraid and yet I was curious about them and realised how sadly misunderstood they were spiders are truly amazing creatures!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heterogeneity

I came up with my username in 2011 after getting divorced young and joining a new website called Okcupid.com. Online dating was like the Wild West back then AND you couldn’t tell anyone you were doing it lest they judge. Anyway, I wanted a name that described me in one word. I’m a bit of a contradiction being raised a poor farm kid but having since traveled the world. My education was eclectic so I chose a word to reflect that inner chaos, er, diversity of experience.


----------



## mellow

Garnet3942 said:


> That's awesome it's one of my favorites too!!  (My all time favorite is bleach)  Although I did not get my obsession from any anime lol more like I was afraid and yet I was curious about them and realised how sadly misunderstood they were spiders are truly amazing creatures!


One day I decided to hold an emperor scorpion at a pet store and then i bought one, and then I got a giant African flat rock scorpion and just kept getting more scorpions, i only got into keeping other bugs like tarantulas and centipedes after keeping several scorpions and wanted to try something a little different.


----------



## SamanthaMarikian

It’s just my name because all my other usernames are my nicknames from when i was like 3 and i want to feel somewhat respectable    But if i every change it it’s going to have beans or something legume related somewhere in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garnet3942

mellow said:


> One day I decided to hold an emperor scorpion at a pet store and then i bought one, and then I got a giant African flat rock scorpion and just kept getting more scorpions, i only got into keeping other bugs like tarantulas and centipedes after keeping several scorpions and wanted to try something a little different.


That's pretty cool!  My dad does not like the whole keeping scorpian idea he likes tarantulas more I do like tarantulas a lot but scorpians are pretty cool too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I guess I dont really have to say anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Well I have an advanced doctorate in the little studied subject of "Utterly Nothing", who wouldn't want a degree in that! Unfortunately it hasn't helped me to to get a job anywhere in that particular field  
My user name represents my chosen field of "Utterly Nothing" - reaching for the sky - in utterly nothing


----------



## RezonantVoid

Dr SkyTower said:


> Well I have an advanced doctorate in the little studied subject of "Utterly Nothing", who wouldn't want a degree in that! Unfortunately it hasn't helped me to to get a job anywhere in that particular field
> My user name represents my chosen field of "Utterly Nothing" - reaching for the sky - in utterly nothing


However you may feel about your chosen field, your profile picture shows you are truly cultured and intelligent individual. If not for Hollow Knight i would have chosen a HZD machine as my avatar too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

RezonantVoid said:


> However you may feel about your chosen field, your profile picture shows you are truly cultured and intelligent individual. If not for Hollow Knight i would have chosen a HZD machine as my avatar too!


Awww, thankyou! I've actually got that avatar as a real live Lego MOC build... sitting on my desk next to my laptop! Built him without instructions and with no experience as a Lego builder! I have yet to give him a name...


----------



## RezonantVoid

Dr SkyTower said:


> I've actually got that avatar as a real live Lego MOC build... sitting on my desk next to my laptop! Built him without instructions and with no experience as a Lego builder! I have yet to give him a name...


Well if you want the ingame name, its a Corruptor  my friends actually built me a quite large MOC from the same game out of spare parts, now ive gotta start buying lego again and making my own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

RezonantVoid said:


> Well if you want the ingame name, its a Corruptor  my friends actually built me a quite large MOC from the same game out of spare parts, now ive gotta start buying lego again and making my own


Lego Corruptor is a lot cuter and waaay more adorable than Horizon Zero Dawn Corruptor! Did your friends build a Corruptor MOC for you? If so, I'd love to see some pics! I'm trying to get more Lego so I can build a bigger Corruptor...


----------



## fatalgecko

Mine is a random generated user name that I got for something way back in 1998. I have been using it since.


----------



## Martikhoras

A whole while back when I was still playing World of Warcraft I had to think about a name for my undead.
A week before I watched one of those creature-feature-horror-b-movies (manticore).
In that movie I learned the old persian translation of maneater would be Martikhoras.
Since the undead have the ability of eating corpses (cannibalize) I thought it would be appropriate.

I am very interested in horror- and occult stuff so I stuck with that name.


----------



## aragogtheT

My spiders name is Aragog


----------



## SDCustom78

I've been playing guitar for over 30 years. My favorite electric guitar pickups are made by a company called Seymour Duncan  "SD" in their "Custom" Shop that represent the  late 70's "1978" era of rock tone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

After I got my Ferrari, a good friend of mine who is half Italian... she asked me one day, "Where's the Ferrachi ?" (in an Italian accent)

After that, the name stuck with me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seemannnni

Take a wild guess.... Hint: First tarantula!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Wanted something macabre and it doubles as a John Entwistle solo album reference. Rigor Mortis Sets In was his third album, released in 1973, and happens to be the album I got my first tarantula's name from.


----------



## HAUSAMANN peter

Genus: HAUSAMANN
Species: peter

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dorifto

From my days of drifting my S14 xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Dust

As a fan of animation I tend to express myself with just that. One of my favourite adult animations is Hazbin Hotel, created and directed by Vivian Medrano. One of the characters is a spider demon named Angel Dust. I thought it fitting, and he's also my favourite character.


----------



## EpicEpic

The Grym Reaper said:


> Mine's basically a Gravediggaz reference (Too Poetic used the alias "The Grym Reaper" when forming the group) and a light-hearted stab at my annoying habit of cheating death because I'm a hip-hop head with a warped sense of humour.


RIP Po'

6-Feet Deep one of my favorite albums!


----------



## Thistles

Martikhoras said:


> A whole while back when I was still playing World of Warcraft I had to think about a name for my undead.
> A week before I watched one of those creature-feature-horror-b-movies (manticore).
> In that movie I learned the old persian translation of maneater would be Martikhoras.
> Since the undead have the ability of eating corpses (cannibalize) I thought it would be appropriate.
> 
> I am very interested in horror- and occult stuff so I stuck with that name.


Heeey, mine is from my old World of Warcraft Tauren Druid. Seemed like a great name for a cow druid. Also, I'm prickly.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Mine started as a jokey twitter thread on crafting your "artist name". It ended with me being known in certain very small strange circles as "Pegasus Albireo Moonshlago Wülfbüper von Flüffenzugen".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Aranea8313

In 7th grade Spanish class we were assigned animals as names.  Because my first name is Anna, I got the name "Aranea" and even though I didn't really like spiders at the time decided to keep it as my online gaming name + numbers.  Years and 46 tarantulas later and it totally makes sense now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darklittlelady

I am Dark. I am Little. I am Lady.

I am happy to be here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lazaru

my user name is from a British TV show called the league of gentlemen


----------



## chestnut

I was eating a nut-based dessert while making this account.  And I like chestnuts....soooo yeah =S

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eddie2Dynamite

I am a heavy gamer and have been for years. I am in my 30s now. Back in the day when steams biggest attraction was the orange box, my friends and I were playing games like counter strike and others. My friend Scott created Scotty2Hotty, so naturally I created Eddie2Dynamite. It has stuck ever since. Some say you can still find me playing on steam under the same name....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX

So i don’t like my username but its pretty obvious how it came to be. i love spiders. spider.. queen? tried spiderqueen, but it was taken. i don’t like to put numbers at the end, so i added xx to each side. and thus, XxSpiderQueenxX was born

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EnigmaNyx

This is a cool thread, all y’all’s names with stories are cool as heck.

During the era of Call of Duty 4, I had joined a sniping clan that required us to change our name to “Enigma ____”, the blank being the name of a Greek or Roman mythological God/Goddess/Titan etc.

I chose Nyx, who is actually goddess of death, fear, and darkness. Married to Hades.

I stuck with it ever since. I’ve shortened it on most platforms to just “Nyx”, but when a longer name is required I just put Enigma right back in front.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ThatOneGuyInAus

It was originally gonna be ThatOneGuy but it was already taken, so on the end, I just put in where I'm from. I wanted it to be that one guy cus it didn't give much away aaaaaaaaand I happen to be a stalker sooooooooooo yeah. Also, I was into creating a youtube account at the time and ThatOneGuy was gonna be my account name but I quit so don't bother searching it up. I am also not that happy with it so it might be changed but not in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nurseindisguise

I'm a nurse but I hate when my family tells other healthcare providers that I'm a nurse. So I'm a nurse in disguise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

Well mine is super complex...

I am just another T keeper


----------



## Almadabes

I originally went by Alma - just a portion of my last name.

In 2007, I was in a gaming clan called Dog Soldiers, formed by a bunch of older gents who played some war simulation game, Kuma I think it was called.
My group specifically played a free to play shooter from Korea called A.V.A. (I think it's still around but it's pretty cringy looking now).
People thought I was either a girl or thought my name came from the FEAR game franchise.

Clan members started referring to me as "the best" whenever I'd mess up.
Almadabes was born. Some of my dead accounts still carry my clan tag - AlmaDSC


----------



## tarymst

i got tired of a website (can't remember which it was) rejecting my username suggestions ~10 years ago, so i basically just pounded the keyboard in anger and this came up lol

edit: oh it was AOL instant messenger! way back when

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt Man

When I was younger I used to paint surfboards for a major shaper. I used to paint the quivers for lots of the top pros and had my paint jobs grace the covers of numerous surf magazines. The grommets (young suffers) gave me the nickname mostly
because it sounded like Bat Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Myepicgarden

some years ago I started gardening. I ended up building a food forest, then another, and now my wife and I are making a third much larger one. My gardens are nothing short of epic. I'm excited to be working on such a large garden now.    The type of gardens I build bring in a lot of life, so naturally my interest in insects and such has been growing. We see a lot of different kinds of insects and spiders. I caught my first collection of isopods in the garden.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

The story behind my name is obvious...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX

8 legged said:


> The story behind my name is obvious...
> View attachment 376686


I’m surprised the name “8 legged” wasn’t taken in a forum full of arachnid lovers lol


----------



## LadyVonChimp

Mine came from my online gamer tag. The story behind that? My other half's GT was "Darth Chimp", and mine before was "Bettie Rage".

We got engaged and decided to be super lame and match our tags since our first date was playing Diablo 3, and we're both avid gamers. 
"Mr and Mrs Chimp" was too boring, so we fancied ourselves up a bit and added "Lord and Lady" on, added the "Von" and kept his online surname "Chimp"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

EnigmaNyx said:


> This is a cool thread, all y’all’s names with stories are cool as heck.
> 
> During the era of Call of Duty 4, I had joined a sniping clan that required us to change our name to “Enigma ____”, the blank being the name of a Greek or Roman mythological God/Goddess/Titan etc.
> 
> I chose Nyx, who is actually goddess of death, fear, and darkness. Married to Hades.
> 
> I stuck with it ever since. I’ve shortened it on most platforms to just “Nyx”, but when a longer name is required I just put Enigma right back in front.


Isn’t Persephone Hades wife? And Nyx was married to Erebus? That’s a funny story though!


----------



## Matt Man

MrGhostMantis said:


> Isn’t Persephone Hades wife? And Nyx was married to Erebus? That’s a funny story though!


I concur on your notes. Persephone is with Hades half the year, the other half with her mother Demeter. Nyx (Chaos) married to Erebus (Darkness) Nyx and Erebus would be a good Metal Band Name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Matt Man said:


> I concur on your notes. Persephone is with Hades half the year, the other half with her mother Demeter. Nyx (Chaos) married to Erebus (Darkness) Nyx and Erebus would be a good Metal Band Name


Forgot about the Demeter thing haha.


----------



## Matt Man

MrGhostMantis said:


> Forgot about the Demeter thing haha.


Demeter's are also really nice amplifiers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hamahakki

mine comes from _hämähäkki_ , which simply means spider in finnish. My best friend is finnish, and we call eachother siblings, so my brother gave me this name. I've always loved spiders!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AButteredSpider17

The story behind my username is a hilarious historical fact. In Tudor times, doctors used buttered spiders as a remedy for asthma and other respiratory issues. Delicious, right??. I'm very grateful for modern medicine because who would want to eat  ( raw) buttered spiders???

Reactions: Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## ccTroi

troi is my name. the two c’s are my middle and last name initials


----------



## ChiefinOnSomeSkunk

My name "ChiefinOnSomeSkunk" originally came from a soundcloud song by the artist DJ Sacred. The song name is S.K.U.N.K. and the 90's memphis rap artist sample proceeds to keep repeating "Chiefing on some <edit> skunk". It soon then became my Steam name and eventually when I signed up on arachnoboards I decided it would be my name here as well.


----------



## starlight_kitsune

I was 14 and my rebellious self expression forms of choice were anime and furries. Then I ended up keeping it even after I got out of the furry scene because at that point about 15 sites had me as Starlight_kitsune on them and I didn't want to change it. So... now I'm 30 with the hold over from my cringe teen years lol. Most of the time I don't even think about how it started. I even have newer accounts where I use it as my username still.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

starlight_kitsune said:


> I was 14 and my rebellious self expression forms of choice were anime and furries. Then I ended up keeping it even after I got out of the furry scene because at that point about 15 sites had me as Starlight_kitsune on them and I didn't want to change it. So... now I'm 30 with the hold over from my cringe teen years lol. Most of the time I don't even think about how it started. I even have newer accounts where I use it as my username still.


yeesh, I’m happy I’m not like that at 14


----------



## starlight_kitsune

MrGhostMantis said:


> yeesh, I’m happy I’m not like that at 14


You'll have other things that you'll look back at probably and be like omg why did I do that?? They just won't be...you know, weeaboo furry levels of embarrassing hopefully lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

starlight_kitsune said:


> You'll have other things that you'll look back at probably and be like omg why did I do that?? They just won't be...you know, weeaboo furry levels of embarrassing hopefully lol.


Already looking back on my Pokémon faze a few years back...yeesh


----------



## Filthywhite

Day one World of Warcraft player here. I have since retired my characters but out of them all, Filthywhite was my favorite. The paladin, a beacon of holy light and typically covered in brilliant white and gold armor. I settled for the more tarnished and broken armor and I wanted a name to fit. Filthywhite was born and I’ve had that username ever since.


----------



## jc55

My initials of my name and my age at the time since i hate coming up with names for any site that requires them,lol.


----------



## Solstra

I've used Solstra for years, it's Solstråle in full length but I've always felt that Sol/Solstra suits me better on a personal level. 
It's been my handle and my artist signature since I was 16.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Weightsandwebs

Most times when I try to make user names it's always already used so I decided to just go with my two favorite things I lift weights daily and I check in on or tend to my tarantulas daily and also let any spiders that get in the house have free roam so there's webs in most corners or near the ceiling.


----------



## brachysaurus

I'm a simple individual and would like to own a Brachypelma hamorii someday. (though I do adore the genus in general)

Also, I tried to be sort of creative as well as use a username I don't use with my main internet presence.


----------



## l4nsky

Play on my last name with a little flair of leet speak to reflect my interest in programming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Accepted

An old, old email of mine used to be "accepted_inthe_beloved." When I started playing online games, that name was too long so I just started using "accepted" as a username. 

Sometimes people would even shorten that and I was given the nickname "Accie," but I chose to use Accepted here.


----------



## wrench466

My username comes from..well, my name! My name is Wrench, after the character from WatchDogs 2! I added 466 at the end because uhh..i like that string of numbers hahah! Pretty boring one, but thats all there really is to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmaranda

Normally I have pretty deep meaning behind my usernames but after lurking for a long time on here and needing help identifying a spider I finally moved past my anxiety and impulsively made an account. Anyhow mine isn't that interesting but Poecilotheria Miranda has a similar personality(shy, shy eater etc). So I decided on that on a quick whim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The insect dude101

Theinsectdude101 I  felt like it was a classic corny 2000s online kids username Like in club penguin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

My name is Wes, and friends from way back when started calling me Westicles. It stuck, and people still call me that!


----------



## PogMan

Befor my kids made me go bald, I looked like the pogman logo caveman guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YungRasputin

I’ve had a lot of people from all over say I remind them of/look like Grigori Rasputin which is how my internet handle came to be


----------



## Westicles

PogMan said:


> Befor my kids made me go bald, I looked like the pogman logo caveman guy.


Before my wife and stepson, I didn't have much grey!! Lol


----------



## neens

My nickname in real life. Childhood friend came up with it, hated it at first but it stuck, lol


----------



## Thane1616

Thane is my middle name but it is also the name of a noble land owner in scottland during medieval times. Most people just think its a reference to skyrim sadly lol


----------



## megadeth1876

Something bad happened in 1876. But similar things happening now. It's about human nature. I hope everyone to know who they really are. Myself included.

By the way. I've been using this username for nearly 20 years. So that's me whether you see the username in Spanish,Britain or Chinses BBS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## wonderful

im sick ( spine/ head issues) and have been for a few years and one day when I was down a friend told me, “well you’re sick now but you will always be wonderful” and it stuck with me.  Plus wonderful is such a wonderful word. So I now use it for everything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Nicole C G

Mine is boring. It’s just my name and initials. I didn’t realize it was make a username so I just put in my name. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

megadeth1876 said:


> Something bad happened in 1876. But similar things happening now. It's about human nature. I hope everyone to know who they really are. Myself included.
> 
> By the way. I've been using this username for nearly 20 years. So that's me whether you see the username in Spanish,Britain or Chinses BBS.


Are you referencing the Northern Chinese famine?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## ComputerDellLI

For a time, the most virus/hack infested computer in the world. Pardon the hyperbole, but it was the cyberattack capital of the world, by corporate, domestic, and foreign powers. In some irony, it was located next to the dahlia gardens which were placed in memorial of the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## megadeth1876

Arthroverts said:


> Are you referencing the Northern Chinese famine?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


That's a terrible disaster. But it's not about that.


----------



## Westicles

wonderful said:


> im sick ( spine/ head issues) and have been for a few years and one day when I was down a friend told me, “well you’re sick now but you will always be wonderful” and it stuck with me.  Plus wonderful is such a wonderful word. So I now use it for everything.


That's a great reply!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Europus Gigantus

How I chose my name here. So, I was the worst arachnophobe ever, really.  Eritagena atrica had recently invaded the Pacific Northwest. I had never seen one or even heard of them. My kids had been overnight at grandma's with their little sleeping bags. Upon their return, I took the sleeping bags to the laundry room when a spider of the size I had never seen came zooming out and vanished in an instant. I refused to go back to the laundry room, and remained on high alert, really traumatized.  A week or so later, I was combing my hair, next to the laundry room, when my brother came to visit.  He was waiting for me at the bottom of our stairway.  As I said hello and walked down the stairs, I reached up to brush a stray hair off of my neck...and came away with a handful of spider!  Sorry, spidey, I threw you a little too hard.

Tl;Dr  Anyway, I did a little research but this was early 90's, and no internet, so I kind of made up the name Europus Gigantus and that's what my family has called our European Giant House Spiders ever since.  And I am no longer afraid of spiders...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

Pretty straight forward and boring.

USN = United States Navy
Gunner = "Gunners Mate" in same.

I spent 20 years at a weapons and tactics guy in the finest Navy in the world. I loved my job, "Gunner" is what my friends call me. "This is the way."

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 2


----------



## Arthroverts

USNGunner said:


> Pretty straight forward and boring.
> 
> USN = United States Navy
> Gunner = "Gunners Mate" in same.
> 
> I spent 20 years at a weapons and tactics guy in the finest Navy in the world. I loved my job, "Gunner" is what my friends call me. "This is the way."


Boring or not, thank you for your service, it is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## USNGunner

Arthroverts said:


> Boring or not, thank you for your service, it is much appreciated.


And thank you for paying your taxes. Ditto.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## studentoo925

So, this username is related to my scout nickname, which is currently 11 year old (or maybe more, i've stopped counting at some point), but since simple words are not available for internet names i needed to add some random letters and numbers


----------



## Stardust1986

Arachnoboards said:


> Been a while since we had a topic worthy of a Welcome To Arachnoboards thread.  Special thanks to @Arthroverts for suggesting this topic.
> 
> Since the dark ages of Usenet & BBS, through the renaissance period of AOL & Yahoo, to the current times of Forums & Social Media, creating an online persona has been a time honored tradition.  For some, there is no more exciting and/or anxiety inducing feeling than clicking that register button and having to create a username.  There's no comparing, to anything else in the world, the euphoric moment when you come up with what you think is the perfect name to use or the existential dread deep in your soul when you draw a complete blank .
> 
> Please take a moment and share with us The Story Behind Your Username.
> 
> Regards,
> The Arachnoboards Team
> 
> *Additional note 6/20/20**:*  Apparently, unknown to some of us, a thread with the same topic has been going on in our off topic forum "The Watering Hole" since May of 2018.  We would like to take a moment to give credit where credit is due to the original starter of that thread: @Greasylake
> 
> If you would like to read the original thread and you have Watering Hole access (more info on that here), here's a link to it: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/where-did-your-screen-names-come-from.307276/


I'm a big science nerd, I chose stardust because we're all made of stardust, "we are a way for the universe to know itself" -Carl Sagan *RIP*



SpiderBot Mike said:


> I have found myself collecting 2 things:
> Transformers and now Im entering Tarantulas
> 
> Im a nerd at heart.


Wow, that's the perfect embodiment of liking tarantulas and technology Lol Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaporRyder

Haha!  Mine’s easy - Vapor and Motorcycles!  



USNGunner said:


> I spent 20 years at a weapons and tactics guy in the finest Navy in the world. I loved my job, "Gunner" is what my friends call me. "This is the way."


*second finest 

I fixed it for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## USNGunner

VaporRyder said:


> *second finest
> 
> I fixed it for you!


Let's see here. Survey says.................................

Nope.  Not since 1815.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Award 3


----------



## Stardust1986

USNGunner said:


> Let's see here. Survey says.................................
> 
> Nope.  Not since 1815.


I'm a cylinder technician, one of our customers were on the front lines. He he had spears and everything in him, what you did is very respectful



Stardust1986 said:


> I'm a cylinder technician, one of our customers were on the front lines. He he had spears and everything in him, what you did is very respectful


I replied to the 
Rong person, just send the appecion message, thanks 





VaporRyder said:


> Haha!  Mine’s easy - Vapor and Motorcycles!
> 
> 
> 
> *second finest
> 
> I fixed it for you!


I believe you did great, you risked your life for others, you did good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheraphosidaeWebster

My love and passion for the 8 legs ever since I was kid I would catch house hold spiders in Mason jars....and would study them...I use to have a journal of logs I would keep...based on appearance and their behavior...the journal ended up looking like a dictionary for Araneae...hints the Webster...I want to study my Ts and log everything and pass the information on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

*"Alba"* (/ˈælbə, ˈælvə/ AL-bə, AL-və, Scottish Gaelic: [ˈal̪ˠapə]) is the Scottish Gaelic name for Scotland.

*"Arachnids" *that's not too much of a mystery here 

*"92" *year I arrived on this planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stardust1986

AlbaArachnids92 said:


> *"Alba"* (/ˈælbə, ˈælvə/ AL-bə, AL-və, Scottish Gaelic: [ˈal̪ˠapə]) is the Scottish Gaelic name for Scotland.
> 
> *"Arachnids" *that's not too much of a mystery here
> 
> *"92" *year I arrived on this planet


Are you 92 years old? If so, that's so awesome!



Stardust1986 said:


> Are you 92 years old? If so, that's so awesome!


By the way, I think your saying you were born in 1992

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Stardust1986 said:


> By the way, I think your saying you were born in 1992


Either that, they're over 100 or from the future.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

Stardust1986 said:


> Are you 92 years old? If so, that's so awesome!
> 
> 
> By the way, I think your saying you were born in 1992


1992.....should have made that clearer  I may feel 92 but long way off just now


----------



## Edan bandoot

It's a long story...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DaveM

Edan bandoot said:


> It's a long story...


 So, who's joe?


----------



## Edan bandoot

DaveM said:


> So, who's joe?


Joe mama

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveM

Edan bandoot said:


> Joe mama


You got me! You earned your #1 on the tough guy list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CarrotsBiteBack

Late on the uptake here, but here goes. 

Carrots are vicious! They do some serious harm to humans believe it not. A friend of mine who awaits for me in Valhal chipped a tooth whilst eating a raw carrot. May their memory live on in my user name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scorpiobsession

CarrotsBiteBack said:


> Late on the uptake here, but here goes.
> 
> Carrots are vicious! They do some serious harm to humans believe it not. A friend of mine who awaits for me in Valhal chipped a tooth whilst eating a raw carrot. May their memory live on in my user name.


I understand, the last time I tried to cut a carrot...


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Scorpiobsession said:


> I understand, the last time I tried to cut a carrot...


   

 🩸

Did I describe this properly


----------



## Scorpiobsession

It's perfect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crazyman93

So the story behind my username is all at once adorable, hilarious, and kinda heroic. Buckle up kids it's going to be a fun ride....
  Ever since I was a child my mother was terrified of spiders. Regardless of type, deathly terrified. So one day when I was about 10 my mother paid me $20 to knock down this egg sack that was in the corner of our dining room ceiling. I knocked it down with a broom and it exploded right on my chest. I have been intolerant of spiders ever since.
  Fast forward to now... I'm 28, still intolerant of most spiders. My girlfriend and I live in the desert of southern Colorado, and she loves tarantulas. If you've guessed why I'm writing this post and why I'm even on this forum don't spoil it (yet) 
  For her birthday I started to research local non-terrifying arachnids that I could WC as we don't have the money required for a proper home for the exotic fuzzy murder machine. So a local _A. hentzi was to be my target. I've read they're easy to care for and a relatively chill trantula.
It took me two days to find not one but two. They now sleep 3 feet from the foot of our bed in a 64qt see-through tote. I'll be posting more about them elsewhere don't you worry, I've lots of questions._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thorsicequeen

I was in a music video for Canadian metal icon...Thor. My part in the video was the Ice Queen...hence Thorsicequeen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

It's a username I used to use pretty much everywhere at the time, but I had discarded it pretty much everywhere else some seven years ago. It is a relic of a bygone era.

Also, AB's renaming options are paid tier and I'm a cheapskate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GoingBuggy21

I've always had pets of many different categories, and have had all sorts of feeder insects around the house, including a thriving discoid colony (gave it away once my dragon decided they aren't food), but hadn't had any pet "bugs". Decided this year to start small with a couple of jumping spiders (which I don't have yet - I'm just starting to gather info, set up habitats and whatnot). I also love mantids and millies, and since I'm starting with "gateway spiders", who knows what else I'll end up with later!  So "going buggy" seemed appropriate, and of course '21 is self-explanatory.
PS - my profile pic is a tiny wild jumper who visited me at my work lunch spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speidres

never used this username before but thought it would be fitting for this site. My username is pronounced "spee-dreys" and it's how I refer to my tarantulas. like "oop gotta water the speidres" or "hey speidres, y'all hungry?" that kind of thing lol. yeah I talk to my animals a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cadman01

AS a CAD designer, I have been working with AGV design and testing machines for 15 years. I enjoy computers (Apple fan) and the outdoors.

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doodlebird

For years my nickname has been Big Bird, and I'm an artist. thus DoodleBird was born


----------



## antinous

I like 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴


----------



## ResinBomb

Its my gamer handle I use it for just about anything. It derives from throwing my cat resin on peoples laps.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

ResinBomb said:


> Its my gamer handle I use it for just about anything. It derives from throwing my cat resin on peoples laps.


Gotta admit, i was thinking something much more 420

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

DomGom TheFather said:


> Gotta admit, i was thinking something much more 420


Haha! Blowfish?


----------



## Craig73

ResinBomb said:


> It derives from throwing my cat resin on peoples laps.


Airborne feline + retractable claws + general vicinity of the fam jewels = we gotta have a serious talk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ResinBomb

DomGom TheFather said:


> Gotta admit, i was thinking something much more 420


To be fair I named my cat Resin cause he looked like a ball of resin and my other cats name was Indica cause of her super laid back personality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palearctic Buthidae

Everything is simple for me: I deal only with Buthidae that inhabit the arid and subarid regions of the Palearctic (North Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia, Eastern Ciscaucasia and Southern Europe) from the genera _Aegaeobuthus, Androctonus, Anomalobuthus, Buthus, Compsobuthus, Leiurus, Mesobuthus, Microbuthus, Olivierus, Orthochirus_ etc.


----------



## Arthroverts

Palearctic Buthidae said:


> Everything is simple for me: I deal only with Buthidae that inhabit the arid and subarid regions of the Palearctic (North Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia, Eastern Ciscaucasia and Southern Europe) from the genera _Aegaeobuthus, Androctonus, Anomalobuthus, Buthus, Compsobuthus, Leiurus, Mesobuthus, Microbuthus, Olivierus, Orthochirus_ etc.


Such a narrow focus! But then again, having such a focus means you can really get excellent at keeping such species , which is a great thing.
Do you breed as well?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palearctic Buthidae

Arthroverts said:


> Do you breed as well?


Yes, this is important for me, you need to support species in culture 

P.S. And we know each other, we are members of the Allpet Roaches forum, my nickname is Gromphadorhini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Palearctic Buthidae said:


> Yes, this is important for me, you need to support species in culture
> 
> P.S. And we know each other, we are members of the Allpet Roaches forum, my nickname is Gromphadorhini


Oh, a pleasure to find you on here as well!
I will have to PM you to discuss some of the above Buthid genera, and maybe about some roaches too .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Interesting thread, how come i never noticed it, oh wait i know. The same reason it took me almost 3 years to stumble into the watering hole, its off topic!

Mine is simple. Its my middle name and those have to be good for something right? And i added a 1 cause i am usually the second person using it and that way it is almost always not taken and i still feel like Nr. 1 :^). 

Also i get really angry if it is    because i like to use a "consistent" footprint online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonnyTorch

Mine is on account of my reddish hair and red facial hair, hence "Torch"


----------



## xZaidax

So my username is just Zaida with an x before and after.

Zaida was a name a friend gave me during a rough time and means prosperity and growth.

All things I want for my Ts


----------



## NMTs

My formula is that I'm from New Mexico (NM), and I like tarantulas (Ts).  Plus, all the other ideas I had were already taken!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vietnamegiantcentipede

Love the centipedes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ByMennen

Wolfram1 said:


> Interesting thread, how come i never noticed it, oh wait i know. The same reason it took me almost 3 years to stumble into the watering hole, its off topic!
> 
> Mine is simple. Its my middle name and those have to be good for something right? And i added a 1 cause i am usually the second person using it and that way it is almost always not taken and i still feel like Nr. 1 :^).
> 
> Also i get really angry if it is    because i like to use a "consistent" footprint online.


I'd go with "Better Than Wolfram" show them who's boss! 
Wolfram being your middle name, it may come out harsh depending on how you look at it.

I've had the same monicker for too long, I wanted to change it up. 
Somehow the best slogan ever entered my mind. 
Plain, simple, to the point, it seemed to sum up tarantulas. I went with it haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulateeth

I mean, tarantulas teeth....do I need to say more? (I'm using the term teeth loosely..... Because their wee fangs are cute/cool imo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moyzie

Boring, and unrelated to the hobby. A long time nickname/username. YAWNNNNN . BORING

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clover525

Well my name is Clover and 525 was the first number that came to my head so I just went with that    boring i know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moyzie

clover525 said:


> Well my name is Clover and 525 was the first number that came to my head so I just went with that    boring i know


You could claim to own 525 Tarantula ?! OR.....

CLICK LINK >>> ""meaning of 525""

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finikan

Finikan might be a norwegian fish.

After I dumped my ex, he posted that he had "helped finikan with her" T's and had just picked up his first, an OBT. 
I have just recently found that thread, and saw that @viper69 commented that I may be a norwegian fish. And I enjoyed it. My 20 year old username finally has meaning.
Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uuhhh....how to word this...
I'd better not.


----------



## Moyzie

Tentacle Toast said:


> Uuhhh....how to word this...
> I'd better not.


At least your name isn't Testicle Toast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moyzie said:


> At least your name isn't Testicle Toast


LoLoLoL, I can't tell you how many people have read it as Testicle on first glance. I've used this several places, & it's come up every time...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moyzie

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoLoLoL, I can't tell you how many people have read it as Testicle on first glance. I've used this several places, & it's come up every time...


not just me then - phew !!!!


----------



## hypnotic pets

When I was first starting my pet store my friends would just come to my house and stare at every thing like they were in a daze. So I thought the name was fitting since my animals put people in a trance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoLoLoL, I can't tell you how many people have read it as Testicle on first glance. I've used this several places, & it's come up every time...


How's your day going Testicle Toast? . Hey, Westicles isn't much better is it?



Finikan said:


> Finikan might be a norwegian fish.
> 
> After I dumped my ex, he posted that he had "helped finikan with her" T's and had just picked up his first, an OBT.
> I have just recently found that thread, and saw that @viper69 commented that I may be a norwegian fish. And I enjoyed it. My 20 year old username finally has meaning.
> Thanks man!


Sure it doesn't mean awesome dreads?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Westicles said:


> How's your day going Testicle Toast? . Hey, Westicles isn't much better is it?


I was wondering when you were going to show up...did I miss your origin story on these pages?


----------



## Westicles

Tentacle Toast said:


> I was wondering when you were going to show up...did I miss your origin story on these pages?


You may have to scroll back a few pages, but it's there somewhere. Its basically just an old nickname, a play on Wes, my real name!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## notasockgal

Arachnoboards said:


> Been a while since we had a topic worthy of a Welcome To Arachnoboards thread.  Special thanks to @Arthroverts for suggesting this topic.
> 
> Since the dark ages of Usenet & BBS, through the renaissance period of AOL & Yahoo, to the current times of Forums & Social Media, creating an online persona has been a time honored tradition.  For some, there is no more exciting and/or anxiety inducing feeling than clicking that register button and having to create a username.  There's no comparing, to anything else in the world, the euphoric moment when you come up with what you think is the perfect name to use or the existential dread deep in your soul when you draw a complete blank .
> 
> Please take a moment and share with us The Story Behind Your Username.
> 
> Regards,
> The Arachnoboards Team
> 
> *Additional note 6/20/20**:*  Apparently, unknown to some of us, a thread with the same topic has been going on in our off topic forum "The Watering Hole" since May of 2018.  We would like to take a moment to give credit where credit is due to the original starter of that thread: @Greasylake
> 
> If you would like to read the original thread and you have Watering Hole access (more info on that here), here's a link to it: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/where-did-your-screen-names-come-from.307276/


I just simply don't like socks.


----------



## Moyzie

notasockgal said:


> I just simply don't like socks.


Stockings & Suspenders?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Westicles

notasockgal said:


> I just simply don't like socks.


Straight and to the point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## slayerofgoliath86

Well guess mine is the easiest to explain lol

my name is David and I’m a Christian hence the name slayer of Goliath followed by my date of birth

I do also go by the name of mydark passenger on TikTok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moyzie

Westicles said:


> Straight and to the point!


No point in beating around the bush (no pun intended)



slayerofgoliath86 said:


> Well guess mine is the easiest to explain lol
> 
> my name is David and I’m a Christian hence the name slayer of Goliath followed by my date of birth
> 
> I do also go by the name of mydark passenger on TikTok


According to the universe of Harry Potter, Goliath is actually a half giant due to *only *being 9ft 9inches.


----------



## Westicles

Moyzie said:


> No point in beating around the bush (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> According to the universe of Harry Potter, Goliath is actually a half giant due to *only *being 9ft 9inches.


What bush are you beating around @Moyzie?  Lol!!!!!


----------



## Charliemum

Late to this n not very imaginative my name is Charlie n I am a mum ...  I like to keep things simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkJ

Well my username all started when my Dad winked at my Mom at some social event, they ended up getting married and bestowed my username upon me about two years later...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sirenamusik

My artist name, and I also make music (EDM, and play guitar).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## byakuya

hey. i named my character after an arachnocentric charcter from the fighting game 'Under Night In-Birth EXE: CL-r.'


----------



## sobakakhleb

My user name actually means dog bread in Russian. Like actually. I wanted poodle bread but that's too weird. No, i'm not Russian. Don't ask


----------



## Palearctic Buthidae

sobakakhleb said:


> My user name actually means dog bread in Russian. Like actually. I wanted poodle bread but that's too weird. No, i'm not Russian. Don't ask


"Dog bread"? And why in Russian? Here, as far as I know, there is no such expression. Dogs rarely eat bread. There are expressions here, for example, “dog weather”, or “dog life”, is used in the meaning of “bad”, that is, “cold” or “rainy” weather or “poor living conditions”.


----------



## sobakakhleb

Palearctic Buthidae said:


> "Dog bread"? And why in Russian? Here, as far as I know, there is no such expression. Dogs rarely eat bread. There are expressions here, for example, “dog weather”, or “dog life”, is used in the meaning of “bad”, that is, “cold” or “rainy” weather or “poor living conditions”.


I don't know why i chose Russian. Honestly. And it's not a phrase. It's two words. But yeah, it is kinda weird.


----------



## Recluso

Oh I like this game 

My full "title" is Dr Recluso. A nickname that came about when I was at university many moons ago. I was going through a bit of a bad spot with my health and as a result, barely left my room. In fact, I became completely nocturnal. However, my amazing housemates would come and check on me and whenever they knocked on my door, I would tell them to come in and swing around in my computer chair to greet them. My massive, leather computer chair that one of them felt make me look like a Bond villain, minus the cat. As a result, they affectionately referred to me as Dr Recluso. Over time, I've continued using variants of that name because even now, it still suits me down to the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CutThroat Kid

I had thyroid cancer when I was a 16-year-old kid and had to have two surgeries leaving me with a scar across my throat.  

I also release trip-hop style beats and other genres of music under the name, search it up in Spotify or Soundcloud or wherever else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulas118

Pretty boring but it’s just my favorite invert followed by my birth date 1/18 January 18


----------



## TofuTheJumper

I just made up a new name for this forum. I just got my first jumper at the beginning of this month. November fourth to be exact. Her name is Tofu and she is a Phiddipus Regius. I have a picture of her as my pfp as well. So that's where that came from. For anything else I usually use Mysricxs, which people hardly know how to pronounce. I took the word Mystical and just messed around with it until it became Mysricxs and that's my user for everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pedipalpable

No real story behind my username. Just a word play I came up with. It was the first and only decent username I could think of since I wanted my username to be arachnid-themed since I am quite fond of arachnids. Sometimes, you only get one good idea and either have to stick with it or spend a long time trying to think of something better. So I just stuck with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf135

Mines based off my original techno name.


----------

